# Happy New Year!



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

:fireworks2::fireworks1:​*:fireworks3::fireworks2: HAPPY NEW YEAR EVERYONE! :fireworks2::fireworks1:​*:fireworks3::fireworks2:​


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

How about hearing some Home Theater New Year's Resolutions?

Mine? Watch MORE movies! :T


----------



## Talley (Dec 8, 2010)

Happy New Year! to everyone also.

I don't have any resolution. I just do... and what I will do is for 2016 complete all my treatments in my room and add a second subwoofer 

and we watch movies alot more since everything is setup/clean/ready to walk in turn on and enjoy. 

I had one busy 2015 for sure


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

Happy New Year to all.....:yay2: My resolution? To watch movies with my brand new granddaughter Ally.


----------



## afterlife2 (Jan 23, 2013)

*Happy New Years Everyone + Jman!* For Later Tonight...


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

Looks good Joe!
Happy New Year everyone!!!















Grillin in 10 degree weather. Awesome...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

Happy New Years my fellow Shacksters! Willis doin it right!


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

Here's my setup for the night.


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

And…


----------



## Philm63 (Jan 1, 2015)

Kickin' it Old School with my better half tonight.









Happy New Year everyone!!

Resolutions? Uh... none yet...


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

Jbrax! Looking good. I can smell that chili. Mmmmmm


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

willis7469 said:


> Jbrax! Looking good. I can smell that chili. Mmmmmm Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 Thanks Willis! No complaints here.


----------



## Talley (Dec 8, 2010)

Just cracked this a few minutes ago 

Time to enjoy a movie (lost world) with the family and hopefully sleep the rest of the year away and wakeup tomorrow with no memory :T


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

Talley said:


> Just cracked this a few minutes ago
> 
> 
> 
> Time to enjoy a movie (lost world) with the family and hopefully sleep the rest of the year away and wakeup tomorrow with no memory :T



From the mother land! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tripplej (Oct 23, 2011)

Happy New Years to everybody here at the Shack. Hopefully 2016 will continue to decrease the price of OLED tv's and more affordable options for home theater guys like us.


----------



## Talley (Dec 8, 2010)

willis7469 said:


> From the mother land!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This stuff was better. Hard to find. Old bottle from several years ago.


----------



## Robert Zohn (Aug 13, 2011)

Happy New Year! Looking forward to experiencing 4K, HDR, WCG, 10-bit and PQ digital gamma with our beloved classic and modern content.

CES here we come, bring in the New Year with much advancement in a/v technologies, equipment and software!

-Robert


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

Talley said:


> This stuff was better. Hard to find. Old bottle from several years ago.



Not sure exactly what's in there but I bet it is delicious. And expensive...!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## asere (Dec 7, 2011)

I am late for the party but Happy New Year everyone


----------



## Savjac (Apr 17, 2008)

I am late to the party as well, been vacationing up north a bit.

Happy New Year everyone. I have to finish my home theater with paint and an extra set of speakers this comming year, hopefully in the next month or so. Paint and placement should do it.


----------

